# Cycle riding Rocket owners



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How many cycle riding Rocket owners do we have on the forum?

What machine and bike combination do you own?

You may be rewarded for your honesty


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Well I own a few bikes and I have purchased several rockets over the years....

Well if you count:

a) Fireworks

b) Ice-lollies

Do I win?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Bezzera & Dahon Jetstream P8


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren..............


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Soll said:


> Bezzera & Dahon Jetstream P8


Rocket owner ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> Daren..............


Daren qualifies


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Rocket owner ?


I may as well put it in! There won't be anyone else with that combo


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I have owned both previously but currently own neither.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm one









Rocket Evoluzione paired with 2 Trek MTBs... 1 is a fully carbon 9.8 hardtail and the other is an EX8 full susser. Both heavily pimped and upgraded (literally only the frame remains from the original bikes)

I'm contemplating 2 more bikes - something simple for bikepacking adventures and also a road bike to ride with my mates who are going soft and are migrating that way.

I've been looking at some of the Rocket bike clothing - really nicely styled. I could see myself in some of that


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I forgot to say I've also got a unicycle - I thought I was the Essex equivalent of Danny Macaskill until I tried using it, I now realise I'm rubbish. I've had it 3 years... Managed 6 foot once - normally can only stay upright for about 2 seconds. Loads of bruises to add.

It now sits in the garage all dusty


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have owned two rockets and a Jamis MTB and will hopefully have a moulton bike soon


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

not a Rocket owner yet sadly but a Gaggia Classic owner, although have a large stable of bikes including a couple of gorgeous British steel and titanium Enigmas and a super lightweight Scott for the mountains.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Rocket R58.

2004 Giant TCR Composite with Campag Record for road rides.

2004 Cannondale Jekyll full sus for tail centres and suchlike.

1988 (yes 88) Cannondale FS800 with the old "Station house" logo. 24" rear wheel, XT 6 speed thumb shifters and a Suntour Rollercam back brake. Who remembers those? It used to have a Girvin FlexStem but I 'upgraded' to Rockshox Indy Cs at some point in the 90s when it was my daily ride. Now it's a piece of retro history I wish I'd kept it standard. (Fully rigid).

I have a cycling friend who has a passing interest in coffee but is a very hardcore cyclist. I like to think of him as "Pinnarello and Pannarello". :')


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> not a Rocket owner yet sadly but a Gaggia Classic owner, although have a large stable of bikes including a couple of gorgeous British steel and titanium Enigmas and a super lightweight Scott for the mountains.


Ooh nice! A friend of mine has just had an Enigma made for him. He's Mr Flash though and has gone for the whole Di2 thing. Personally the idea of a lithium battery in a seat post makes me nervous: like a firework suppository waiting to make him a different kind of rocket owner!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Rocket evo2 and a Dolan hybrid


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yep!

Rocket Cellini Evo

Two mountain bikes (a Specialized Epic Mararathon and a Rocky Mountain Element 70)

Two road bikes (Planet X RT58, a Basso)


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Ooh nice! A friend of mine has just had an Enigma made for him. He's Mr Flash though and has gone for the whole Di2 thing. Personally the idea of a lithium battery in a seat post makes me nervous: like a firework suppository waiting to make him a different kind of rocket owner!


I'm lucky as I fit one of their standard sizes, so didnt need the extra hassle and time of a custom build. Classic bikes and I rode my steel Elite for a challenge right across the Pyrenees for almost 800km of mountain riding in 100 hours a few years ago. Now covered over 40,000km and as good as the day I built her up.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Crikey sounds like you're in a similar league to my mate Lee with the Pinnarello and La Pavoni. He's done the Marmot and generally puts 20,000 miles a year on his road bikes. I've yet to wear through a rim.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hotmetal - drop me a PM with your address

I have a little something Rocket & Cycling related for you

This is likely to be the brand I wear at the final stage of next year's Giro d'Italia in Milan










I will be choosing another winner tomorrow night


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Glenn said:


> This is likely to be the brand I wear at the final stage of next year's Giro d'Italia in Milan


I thought you'd been snapped up by Team Sky - I can see you in some Rapha


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Well done Hotmetal - lucky man!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Daren said:


> I thought you'd been snapped up by Team Sky - I can see you in some Rapha


I did have a missed call...

Only seen in the classy Rapha gear - vintage look vs team kit


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

PM sent. Cool beans!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Daren said:


> Well done Hotmetal - lucky man!


Cheers! Anything involving Rocket Espresso and cycling has got to be cool. I like this kind of surprise.


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Ah. Thought this was something to do with this guy:


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Crikey sounds like you're in a similar league to my mate Lee with the Pinnarello and La Pavoni. He's done the Marmot and generally puts 20,000 miles a year on his road bikes. I've yet to wear through a rim.


Congrats on the cap!

Yep, Marmotte, Maratona Dolomites, Quebranteheusos, Bergen Voss etc - do big events every year and if I'm not at work I'm getting a coffee down my neck ready to ride somewhere. Not quite 20k miles pa but more than most do in cars anyway


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

VC that has to be the best video in the entire internet!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Vieux Clou said:


> Ah. Thought this was something to do with this guy:


 The Forum should sponsor him - he's awesome.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> Cheers! Anything involving Rocket Espresso and cycling has got to be cool. I like this kind of surprise.


 Great stuff hotmetal - and, of course, anything that continues the wonderful relationship between coffee and cycling has to be cool.


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't own a Rocket unfortunately, but do have a Rancilio Silvia, Fiorenzato F5 and an Anfim caimano.

Bikes are a Focus Cayo, Gaint Defy 1 and a Chris Boardman MTB.


----------



## Tewdric (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm a very keen cyclist (ex racer, PBP finisher, avid Bromptoneer!) but my machine is an Expobar.

Not Rapha related by any chance Glenn?


----------



## APIII (Feb 5, 2012)

I went to BB with the intention of getting a Rocket, but came away with a ECM. I did get the Rocket cups though...









I've a number of bikes but i had a stainless steel frame built by Dave Anderson a couple of years back that is my pride and joy.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

gorgeous looking bike - good to see another 'steel is real' club member









Is that Record I see on there with a nice set of tubs as well?


----------



## APIII (Feb 5, 2012)

Many thanks. I put chorus on it in the end after overspending on painting the enve bars and seatpin. I can't actually notice a different from super record though. I specced it with a bit of extra clearance so i could squeeze in my cx wheels. Gommitalia tubs on nemesis rims. Did/do you race cx? I remember your name from the central league


----------



## denwol (Nov 15, 2014)

APIII said:


> I went to BB with the intention of getting a Rocket, but came away with a ECM. I did get the Rocket cups though...
> 
> I've a number of bikes but i had a stainless steel frame built by Dave Anderson a couple of years back that is my pride and joy.


Gorgeous bike.

That seat and bar tape combo is class


----------



## APIII (Feb 5, 2012)

Thankyou. That is the work of Mick Peel aka Busyman cycles. Perhaps another reason it ended up with chorus!


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

APIII said:


> Many thanks. I put chorus on it in the end after overspending on painting the enve bars and seatpin. I can't actually notice a different from super record though. I specced it with a bit of extra clearance so i could squeeze in my cx wheels. Gommitalia tubs on nemesis rims. Did/do you race cx? I remember your name from the central league


yep - did race CX a couple of seasons but frankly with so much during summer season I decided to ditch CX and concentrate on big summer events and TT's. Didnt help that I wore out my Cannondale 'cross bike and decided not to replace it. Are you still racing?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Tewdric said:


> Not Rapha related by any chance Glenn?


Fraid not


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The second winner of a Rocket Cap is *Wobin19*

Congratulations Wobin. Drop me a PM with your address and I'll get this out to you in Mondays post


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Great giveaway Glenn. Well done Wobin


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I don't cycle and I don't own a rocket but every time I see the title of this thread it conjures up a certain picture in my mind....


----------



## StevePeel (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't own it but I did spec it

  

I go racing on these - you can see I like to keep it old-skool


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just got a pm from Glen for a Rapha hat! Whoopee I love this forumthank you Glen.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Well done mate, you are now eligible join my exclusive, presently-one-member, espresso-related cycling headgear club.

I should be receiving mine on Sunday when Glenn picks up my Classic.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Cheers hotmetal I will be delighted to join the club! I must admit the cycling has taken a back seat for the last month or so. Really need to get back in the saddle before I need a new wardrobe the next size up


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Haha, same as. I wonder if Glenn will be giving away Rocket jerseys in XL&#8230;

Actually, joking aside, a jersey like that would be really cool.


----------

